# Jameelah



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

This is one of my favorite kids from this year. She is out of Nancy D's former doe "Lady Derringer" (LD) and by Status Quo.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is a beauty for sure! I love the color of her head. Please don't bring her to RWB!! Cause we'll be seeing her pretty rear end the whole show!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Status Quo daughter? Wooow she looks a lot like him! And she does have a very pretty color. Nice little girl 

Is she in the keeper pen?


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

Name suits her, she really is "Jameelah" (beautiful) !


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> Status Quo daughter? Wooow she looks a lot like him! And she does have a very pretty color. Nice little girl  Is she in the keeper pen?


Thanks! For sure we will be keeping her. She's just too cool and fun to look at not to.  Plus my wife and daughter made that call when she was only a few hours old. We will probably keep her full sister too. They are both Purebreds not Fullbloods, so I feel like I couldn't sell either for as much as *I* think they're worth. I'm so sick I'm already planning who to breed them to to take us to Nationals. Ha. My guess is neither is going to be a big show winner, but in my mind they are going to be big, broody, stylish type adults that could produce champions if bred to the right buck. I'm crazy like that.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She is a beauty for sure! I love the color of her head. Please don't bring her to RWB!! Cause we'll be seeing her pretty rear end the whole show!


Well put Victoria cept you have to leave a few home yourself cause I dont want to be looking at YOUR doe's rear ends either. Especially in the 3-6mo class. Oh what a word play that could be.

Tim she has great length & width, nice rear too.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Thanks! For sure we will be keeping her. She's just too cool and fun to look at not to.  Plus my wife and daughter made that call when she was only a few hours old. We will probably keep her full sister too. They are both Purebreds not Fullbloods, so I feel like I couldn't sell either for as much as *I* think they're worth. I'm so sick I'm already planning who to breed them to to take us to Nationals. Ha. My guess is neither is going to be a big show winner, but in my mind they are going to be big, broody, stylish type adults that could produce champions if bred to the right buck. I'm crazy like that.


No, I totally agree! Breed them up and they will go far. I think there is nothing stopping any of the kids that you have shared from being great Boers


----------

